# Colt Series 70 problem



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could offer some assistance on an issue I'm having with the S70 .45 I got as a graduation gift.

It's got 200 or so rounds through it if I had to guess and a couple of issues have cropped up that I could use some help on. One is that I've had a handful of double feeds when shooting, it doesn't happen at an obscene rate but enough that I've noticed. The other, more frustrating issue, is that the ejection pattern on my spent shell casings is screwed up and the brass is getting dented coming out of the pistol.

Everything seems to eject straight over my head at 12 o'clock instead of out to the right. I fired a few rounds with the mag removed and I had one go straight up, one forward of the firing line, and another fall through the mag well. I did the test where you slide a spent casing and live round into the extractor and it seems to have passed, though I'm not sure.

I did some research and it seems like my issue is extractor tension, the ejector, or the height of the ejection port. I could probably tweak the extractor myself but I don't know if I'd want to try my luck messing with the other two. It could even still be in it's break-in period and I should just put more rounds through it. 

I'm just wondering if anyone could offer some advice on what to do or if they've had a similar experience. I love the gun to pieces, I'm just a little peeved that it doesn't run right out of the box. Any replies are much appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Odds are its extractor clocking. Can you post pictures of the cases?


----------



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for responding. Unfortunately, I'm unable to provide pictures at the moment but I do have some of the cases saved and I'll post some pics as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How many mags. do you have? it could be that simple. Number your mags on the bottom to see if it occurs on just 1 or if it is any mag.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dented cases? That's why many competition shooters have the ejection port reshaped, so the ejected case doesn't contact the slide as it comes out.
Ejecting in a bad direction? VAMarine is probably correct, but there are also extractor-tuning techniques that may be required. See a good pistolsmith.

Extractor tension may be _part_ of the problem. But don't try to "tweak" the extractor without experience.
You can check to see whether the extractor is rotating ("clocking") because it's too loose in its contact with the firing-pin stop, but don't try to correct it. The correction isn't simple, and requires experience.

Are you getting true double feeds? This is a magazine problem.
Or is the fired case going back into the pistol's chamber, while the gun tries to feed another, new and unfired round? This may be an extractor issue, or it may be caused by a problem with your shooting technique.


----------



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone here know how to post pictures from an iPhone 4s? I just snapped a few pics of the slide and the cases but I can't seem to figure out how to post them on this site.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You need to upload to Photo bucket (or other 3rd party host site) and then post links here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good advice, but does anybody have *REX's* contact info. 
:smt1099
That REX knows his colt 1911's, just my humble opinion. Thanks


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment pic.

Been a little scarce lately but these guys have you covered Dirty. Being a 70 series you don't have a lowered or flare ejection port and no extended ejector that help with that problem, but it can be tuned up. Pics of the brass would be great because that tells what direction they're leaving the port- dents in the middle only is flipping rear and mouth dents are low right in general.

You can tell if the extractor is clocking by looking at the rear, the flat isn't jiving with the slide flat and pretty common. The cure is to fit an oversized FP stop, not hard but you have to go slow. The extractor tension may be good since you said it ejected without a mag, if it can do that every time it definitely is in the acceptable zone. What may be a problem is the tip of the extractor not having the clearance cuts, the bottom of the bearing flat should have a feed in bevel and the bottom rear of the claw should have one for rim rollout.

If the double feed is an empty and a live round it may just be the case bounced back in the port, If it's 2 live rounds it's oil on the feedlips or follower, or a weak mag spring. It's an inertia feed where the mag can't hold on to the round and usually happens in the last rounds of the mag when the spring is putting less pressure on the round. Occasionally a limpwrist can cause a double feed but it's one of those weird situations, normally that causes ejection issues and bolt over base feed jambs.

Let us know what's up and try to post the pics.


----------



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Edit: Yay, I figured out how to post pics! Here are shots of two of the casings as well as a pic of a mark on the slide where I think they might be impacting upon ejection.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Extractor/ejector position, shape, and relationship needs tuning.
The empties are hitting the wrong place on the slide.

Actually, in a well-set-up pistol, the empties shouldn't hit the slide at all.
But if they do hit, it should be far off to the right, and way down.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't see the bottom of the port on the right side well, are there any brass tracks there too?

First get the extractor squared away for clocking and the tip profiled correctly if it isn't. If you do a search for extractor tuning you'll find a pic the rollout cut on the claw. Then double check the tension. Some extractors are long (Colt's are normally not a problem) and cause 2 problems so check these too. The first is the tip sets on the case bevel in front of the extractor groove, it shouldn't touch so dress it back until it doesn't. The other problem that pops up is the tip of the extractor bumps the back of the barrel, if your extractor keeps losing tension this is why and eventually the claw will snap off. I doubt you have this problem being a Colt but it isn't unheard of. This may cure the problem.

Once that's done you can diagnose the ejector if it's still doing it. If they are hitting the bottom of the port the ejector is hitting the case too high and noticing the double hit case it flipped back off the port and bounced off the top. If they are just flipping back to the top the ejector is hitting too low.

Keep us up on how it goes.


----------



## DirtyCommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry for the late response but thank you for the help everyone, I really appreciate it. Now that I have a better idea of what my issue is, I'm going to begin exploring my options for rectifying the problem. I'll be sure you keep you all updated.


----------

